# Meet Zoey



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

Monty has a new sister! A 2 year old Harlequin Great Dane. We got her from the Animal Shelter last night. I volunteer there a lot and they know my love of Danes. They always told me I'd be the first one they call if one comes in. Zoey was an owner surrender. They moved into a smaller house and had four dogs, so they decided to downsize. She was not socialized very well and was completely terrified of us. Last night she wouldn't let me or my fiance touch her. We gave her space and she would eventually come up and take treats from us. She is slowly starting to warm up today. She will come up to me for loves but won't let me walk up to her yet. I'm not going to push her. She can take all the time she needs. Right now she is asleep on the couch next to me. So she has come leaps and bounds since last night. She absolutely adores Monty. They hit it off right from the start. I'm thinking that will help her open up as well. I can tell she really wants to be loved, but doesn't quite trust us to give it yet. I keep telling myself "good things come to those that wait." Well, here she is!!


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

She looks lovely. Hopefully she comes around.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, she is just gorgeous. Thank you for adopting her, I love these stories.
I think too it won't be long before she loosens up. It's been less than a day and she's probably as confused as hell having been ripped away from her family. I can't understand how they could do that, but that's their loss and your gain. Once she's feeling more secure I bet she'll be the most loving dog ever! It's so great she adores Monty, that's a huge hurdle overcome already.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

love those spots.....

glad you brought her home.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Yay for you! She's very pretty. I'm sure she's very confused right now with all the changes she's dealt with in the last few days but she'll figure out soon enough that she's in a safe place. Looking forward to more pictures!!


----------



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks so much guys!

She is starting to slowly come around. She is letting me pet her more. She is still not fond of my fiance, but he went to work this morning and just got home, so it will take her some time for that. I'm glad I brought her home too. She is great in the house. Doesn't mess with anything. We've had one accident, but I'm sure that's just from stress and me not knowing her cues to go out.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh, she's adorable! She seems to be warming up to you guys fairly quickly.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

She is gorgeous!!!!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE her markings. 

We must have more photos!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations! She's a beauty....She will warm up to you in no time. I've fostered a lot of Danes that are slow to come around, but they always do


----------



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

More pictures!! 

She is still really nervous, but has warmed up to me more. She is more nervous around my fiance. I think it's men because she is the same way around our roommate who is male. She will come to my fiance if he is sitting down or laying in bed, just not when he is standing. She wants love sooo bad and when she decides she is brave enough to come over she will hit you with her paw when you stop. It's going to take some time, but we are patient and can't wait until this awesome girl comes out of her shell!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Zoey is so beautiful!
Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

she is gorgeous! I love her collar with the flower =) Congrats!


----------

